# Whimsical



## texxter (Apr 5, 2018)

*whim·si·cal*
ˈ(h)wimzik(ə)l/
_adjective_

*1*.
*playfully quaint or fanciful, especially in an appealing and amusing way*.
"a whimsical sense of humor"
synonyms: fanciful, playful, mischievous, waggish, quaint, quizzical, curious, droll, fantastical, Seussian; More


*2*.
acting or behaving in a capricious manner.
"the whimsical arbitrariness of autocracy"
synonyms: volatile, capricious, fickle, changeable, unpredictable, variable, erratic, mercurial, mutable, inconstant, inconsistent, unstable, protean
"the whimsical arbitrariness of autocracy"
Let's see some whimsical images... I have done some playful images with my children so I'll start


----------



## texxter (Apr 7, 2018)

Whimsical, indeed! Interesting and creative... thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2018)

Tableware Tractor


----------



## texxter (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing!


----------

